# Horse Name Generator



## TTF (Oct 20, 2007)

I usually only use it for kicks unless i stumble upon a nice name, but I read a couple months ago about an online "Horse Name Generator" that someone had posted about. My computer crashed and by doing so, lost the link. Does anyone still know what that is?




:


----------



## JO~* (Oct 20, 2007)

Triple the Fun said:


> I usually only use it for kicks unless i stumble upon a nice name, but I read a couple months ago about an online "Horse Name Generator" that someone had posted about. My computer crashed and by doing so, lost the link. Does anyone still know what that is?
> 
> 
> 
> :


http://www.walkerswest.com/Champs/GeneratorsSantana.htm

Is this what you mean?


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 20, 2007)

here ya go..

http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/names/generator.html

i love to use it too...


----------



## TTF (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you Whitewave!



That's it exactly.


----------



## Reble (Oct 20, 2007)

Must of missed this, I think that is neat.... :bgrin

Thanks for sharing... :saludando:


----------

